# 8cm dilated, no pain, not in active labor



## banxxi

Hi everyone, I am new on these kind of forums but I need some advice.
My wife is pregnant and shes at the hospital for one week she is 8cm dilated but no pain or anything shes not feeling a thing can someone tell me whats wrong


----------



## pachamama92

How many weeks pregnant is she?


----------



## banxxi

the doctors said last term is on may 13th


----------



## pachamama92

How is she? I'd she is that dilated it sounds like she should be in labour or her cervix has dilated early. Have her waters broken? They will probably keep her in hospital if she is that far dilated! Hope all is well!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

8cm is active labour, some women dont feel pain. As long as midwifes / docs are doing their job. All the best!


----------



## rosegarden620

I was 8cm in a similar position! I dilated very slowly and virtually without pain. I started dilating at 32weeks. I was 3-4cm for awhile, 5cm at 37 weeks and at 38 weeks 6cm contracting irregularly.

At 8cm, it didn't make sense to send me home- but I was also full term. So they broke my waters and my daughter was born 30 minutes later.

That beig said- is her due date may 13? Or does her third trimester start on may 13?

If she isn't greater than 36weeks they will keep her to ensure baby is as healthy and ready as possible for labour and delivery. If she's over 36 weeks I can't imagine why they would keep you any longer.

If she's early, it's preterm labor and it could be due to a variety Of things that your doctor could talk to you more about.


----------



## Feronia

It's not necessarily active labour. Some women dilate very slowly without going into active labour, and then when it happens, it's FAST! I was 5cm for over a week before going into active labour and then had the baby in 2 hours. 

There's not necessarily anything wrong, some women just birth this way. :)


----------



## banxxi

My wife gave birth 20 days ago shes fine and the baby is fine thanks to everyone


----------



## Blu10

Congratulations x


----------



## Zephram

Kind of sounds great to get to 8cm with no pain! Congrats on your new baby. :)


----------

